# Monitoring Railroad Radio Traffic



## Eric in East County (Jan 29, 2016)

Here’s a suggestion for what it’s worth: create a specific forum for those of us who like to monitor railroad radio traffic; specifically *AMTRAK*-related radio traffic. (Whenever, I travel by *AMTRAK*, I always have a little hand-held scanner handy to listen in on station operations, what’s going on on-board my train, the information the mainline dispatcher and other trains are sharing with my train, etc.) Such a forum could also post the latest radio frequencies being used by *AMTRAK* trains. 

Eric in East San Diego County


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 29, 2016)

Not sure how many from AU would participate. A scanner (and a GPS) are always with me when on the train. At home, my scanner is on the Metrolink Valley/Ventura Sub freq (AAR 29). Lots of Metrolink (of course) along with Pacific Surfliner and Coast Starlight, and a little bit of UP.

Radio Reference.com has a sub-forum for railroad/railfan monitoring...

http://forums.radioreference.com/railroad-railfan-monitoring-forum/

John in the West San Fernando Valley (NW LA City).


----------



## Eric in East County (Jan 29, 2016)

The railroad radio-monitoring hobby is quite extensive. Years ago, *Monitoring Times* magazine used to have a special department devoted to monitoring transportation frequencies include railroad frequencies. Listening to railroad radio traffic doesn’t require special/expensive equipment or advanced radio programming skills. (Little hand-held scanners which were considered “state of the art” only a few years ago can now be picked up on *eBay* quite reasonably.) Packing along a little hand-held scanner won’t materially add to the weight of your carry-one luggage and can make your trip even more interesting and enjoyable. (But be sure to wear earphones so as not to disturb the other passengers.)


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2016)

There's no reason such topics can't be discussed here now, as they already frequently are.

As far as frequencies, they're well known and posted over at OTOL, so I'm not sure what there is to discuss.


----------



## Eric in East County (Jan 29, 2016)

The type of forum I had in mind was one where people could post interesting and/or unusual radio traffic they monitored while riding onboard *AMTRAK*. (Usually, I include this type information in my trip reports, but not everybody takes the time to write up trip reports.) Such a forum might also “plant a seed” in the minds of people who had never before considered taking a scanner along with them on their rail trips. (Reading about what others have heard on their trips could only help to generate more interest in monitoring railroad radio traffic.) There could also posts with questions and advise on getting started in the railroad radio monitoring hobby (which doesn’t require a great outlay of money), and what one can expect to hear while traveling on a train. I’ve always found that listening to a scanner while riding on *AMTRAK* and jotting down some of the more interesting traffic that I hear adds to my enjoyment of the trip. Perhaps others will find it so, too.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2016)

All of that would be perfectly at home here.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 30, 2016)

I could be wrong, but I believe there's an FCC law that prohibits persons listening in to repeat what they heard on the air. Pretty unenforceable, though, I'd say. I've done it lots of times! Is there a law against such, or did I dream it?


----------



## CCC1007 (Jan 30, 2016)

If the frequency is not scrambled, it is considered to be words said in public, therefore no restrictions on repetition


----------



## Eric in East County (Jan 30, 2016)

Most of the radio traffic we’ve monitored while riding on *AMTRAK* trains has been fairly routine, like hearing automatic sensors report the speed of our train and the total number of axles it has. Occasionally there will be something humorous, like the time we heard the crew of our eastbound *Zephyr* discussing having to wait at Davis to pick up a passenger coming in on the westbound *Zephyr* who had forgotten to get off at his stop. There can be radio traffic about the impact the weather is having on our train’s operating schedule. (On one of our trips west on the *Southwest Chief*, we awoke at about 3:00 a.m. to find everything quiet and the “Chief” standing still. Turning on the scanner, we heard our engineer asking if he could proceed, and the dispatcher telling him to wait until after the tracks ahead had been inspected for flooding.) Sometimes there is radio traffic with elements of high drama. (On another trip west on-board the “Chief” we got to listen in on an incident unfolding in one of the coaches, where a woman who was either intoxicated or on drugs had aroused the suspicions of the on-board staff, who were trying to determine if she had a weapon and/or was being disruptive to the other passengers. Authorities in Albuquerque were notified and she was taken off the train once we arrived there. Common sense (not to mention common courtesy) suggests that the radio traffic monitored on-board a train should be treated as one would treat a police, fire or emergency call: _listen, but don’t try to approach or interfere. _ Conductors and other on-board personnel have always answered my questions as to what radio frequency they are currently using. (When listening to radio traffic while riding in a coach, I always wear little earphones so as not to disturb other passengers.) All in all, being able to listen in on some of this “behind-the-scenes” activity makes our trips more interesting. We usually include any interesting radio traffic in our trips reports, but would welcome the opportunity to share it via a dedicated forum. (And we would certainly go there to read about the radio traffic that others have monitored.)


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 30, 2016)

Since OBS Crew do not carry radios, they will often seek out folks with scanners when something goes awry and the Conductors are unable to keep everyone up to date. As for headphones, I usually toss a set I have scavanged from the airlines in my grip; so if I lose them or break them it is no big loss.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 30, 2016)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Since OBS Crew do not carry radios, they will often seek out folks with scanners when something goes awry and the Conductors are unable to keep everyone up to date. As for headphones, I usually toss a set I have scavanged from the airlines in my grip; so if I lose them or break them it is no big loss.


I've had an SCA, or two, knowing I have a scanner query me for info once in a while. One time on the Coast Starlight #14, while departing Eugene, I filled in the SCA regarding the transmission from the conductor, "We have a runner on the platform". He made it back on the train!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Feb 10, 2016)

The best radio I've ever heard is actually a Norfolk Southern engineer taking the circus train off CSX.

Dispatch this is the circus train me and the family are ready to promenade nawth with the carnival. My friend and I almost died laughing.


----------



## TinCan782 (Feb 10, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe there's an FCC law that prohibits persons listening in to repeat what they heard on the air. Pretty unenforceable, though, I'd say. I've done it lots of times! Is there a law against such, or did I dream it?


Yea, many of us are "guilty" h34r:

FWIW...Interception and Divulgence of Radio Communications

https://www.fcc.gov/consumers/guides/interception-and-divulgence-radio-communications


----------



## Ryan (Feb 11, 2016)

There is a lot of grey area in the law, so "maybe" is the best one can do.

Practically speaking, it's a nonissue.


----------

